# an interesting but of history the Austrian invite/takeover explained.



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

this Austrian woman who lived through it explains what really happened in Austria and how it unfolded.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds kind of like the US, huh?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

People seem to forget that NO government can give you anything they don't first take form you or someone else first.


----------



## Road Runner (Aug 31, 2017)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> this Austrian woman who lived through it explains what really happened in Austria and how it unfolded.


Very interesting Pete. Same thing is happening here in Australia right under our very noses.

RR


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you would never guess having watched the evening news that overall crime and murder have been going down at a fairly steady rate for many years in the US, the statistics they don't want you to see is the drop in crime that is seen after a state enacts shall issue right to carry legislation.

most of our gun violence in the US is directly linked to drug trafficking really shouldn't be a surprise , if they can move tons of drugs into the country what makes anyone think they couldn't or are not already moving the weapons with the drugs.

but the media focuses on the less than 1 in a million crime and gives it so many hours of media coverage that you would swear that it happened every week.

the media distorts statistic so much their numbers are basically useless. they like to say so many children died from guns , but they have no problem using statistics of 18-24 year olds call them kids even though they were adults dealing drugs , they just redefine things to make it fit their narrative. 
they distort things by using data of persons who were in the commission of a crime when they were shot. you can't be an innocent kid and a criminal in the commission of a violent crime at the same time.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

when I went to school, which was a lllllllong time ago we were taught that, and our constitution, I guess it's not taught any more, they probably teach how good socialism is now


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> People seem to forget that NO government can give you anything they don't first take form you or someone else first.


Well, there is kind of one way: Create money out of the thin air "backed by the full faith and credit" of the country and use it to buy the everybody's vote.

But as folks who lived in Germany post WW I, and more recently in Zimbabwe and Venezuela can tell you, that only postpones the inevitable taking of wealth from everybody via hyperinflation.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Government is still taking it if they devaluing the currency to do it , they are just disguising it in a way that means they didn't have to go take it directly from your hand nor let you know how much they are taking , and it takes time to find out how much and when you do it is months or years too late.


----------

